# Hand feeding schedule for better weight gain



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I was wondering if people could post their hand feeding schedules? I have been hand feeding two week old babies the below schedule at 10% body weight every feeding, but am not getting a good weight gain. They have only gained 3 grams in the last three days. They are healthy little rubber chickens. They aren't losing weight, but not gaining much either. I had to up the rations a bit in order to get any gain at all. I was wondering if someone could suggest a better feeding schedule that may help them gain a bit more every day. I am using Kaytee Exact hand feeding formula, while I'm not happy with it because it smells and is sand-paper gritty, I can't find any other formula locally. 

Hatch - 4 days Feed every 2 hours (even at night)
5 days - 8 days Feed every 3 hours (even at night)
9 days - 14 days Feed every 4 hours (you can sleep 11pm - 6am)
2 wks - 4 wks Feed 4 times per day (7am - 1pm - 6pm - 11pm) 
4 wks - 6 wks Feed 3 times per day (7am - 3pm - 11pm)
At about 5 weeks offer soft healthy foods starting with cooked vegetables and fruit. 
6wks - 8wks Feed morning and night - offer soft foods midday.
8wks - weaning Feed once before bedtime but watch very closely


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly, at 2 weeks old - 4 weeks i'd be feeding every 4 hours starting at 8am - 12 pm - 4pm - 8pm - 12 am. You can switch the times up a little but thats what i usually do. You will find them wanting less eventually but i'd still offer it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the forumla has a real sandy/gritty texture this can occur if you have hard water. you might consider using spring or bottled water for the formula. Also what thickness are you feeding? And what are the ages of the babies? The thickness of the forumla should be like either a pancake batter or cake batter. Or like the consistency of baby food applesauce.

You can go to a large petstore chain and ask if they have Pozyme. It helps with digestion and aids in fgood nutrient absorption in the digestive tract. Just a little is added to the formula once it is mixed. NOTE: it will thin down the formula some, because of the enzymes in it...do not thicken back up.

Another thing I add to all babies I pull for the first week or so is a sprinkle of garlic powder mixed in with the formula.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

They are 14 and 12 days old. The younger one is 1 gram under the other two, all are on the same schedule and gaining the same amount. I am using bottled water with a little pedialite, ACV, baby apple sauce, and a pinch of cinnamon in the morning feeding, strait water/formula the other feedings. I've been feeding @ 8-12-4-8-12. My little chunk has slowed down too after I quit feeding him 1 cc over 10% of his weight, he's maintained 81 grams for a few days now. He is still larger than my 8 week old babies. 

I have some left over Quik-Chick from when I had chickens, would that work better than pedialite, since it's formulated for poultry? I'll have to check the feed stores for Pozyme. I'm sure my pet stores wouldn't have it as not many people buy bird stuff from them.


----------

